# tuna



## swollen (Feb 16, 2006)

If your not eating tuna then you are wrong.  That is the best low fat protein source for the best price on the planet.  On top of that it has a good amount of omega 3 fatty acids which you dont find to much of in alot of other protein sources.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 16, 2006)

yes it's great,it's just been added recently to the "its loaded with mercury" list.Salmon(top o the list for Omega 3's) and Tilapia and flounder for me-
Those Chicken o' the Sea Salmon Pouches are the coolest thing since uhhh,should I say sliced bread?sure.


----------



## swollen (Feb 16, 2006)

Well with the mercury thing they will always come up with something about everything that is bad for you.  If I die from tuna then I guess I will be the first for the statistic. lol


----------



## kell11 (Feb 16, 2006)

swollen said:
			
		

> Well with the mercury thing they will always come up with something about everything that is bad for you.  If I die from tuna then I guess I will be the first for the statistic. lol


quite right.it wont stop me from eatin tuna anytime soon-


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 18, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> yes it's great,it's just been added recently to the "its loaded with mercury" list.Salmon(top o the list for Omega 3's) and Tilapia and flounder for me-
> Those Chicken o' the Sea Salmon Pouches are the coolest thing since uhhh,should I say sliced bread?sure.



They say you should only eat 1 every 2 weeks because of the mercury.

Dam I eat 2 a day!!


----------



## kell11 (Feb 18, 2006)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> They say you should only eat 1 every 2 weeks because of the mercury.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 18, 2006)

i prefer my mercury the "solid-white" kind personally kell.


----------



## swollen (Feb 18, 2006)

Ive ate 2 cans a day for at least 2 years, so might as well not turn back now.  If I was going to get mercury poisoning from tuna im sure i would have already gotten it.


----------



## kell11 (Feb 18, 2006)

swollen said:
			
		

> Ive ate 2 cans a day for at least 2 years, so might as well not turn back now.  If I was going to get mercury poisoning from tuna im sure i would have already gotten it.



It's kinda more like arsenic or thalium poisoning.Your body collects the buildup and stores the heavy metal toxins in various organs. Mainly liver and kidneys among  a nook and cranny or two...You dont know your sick until you eat can#853,then suddenly you're in the ER and all the Dr's are scratching thier head while your organs shut down and then you die and they throw your wife in the slammer for poisoning you...The End...Of Tuna as you knew it...And the dumbass Drs. will never run a blood workup for metal poisoning because well, it's just not your day.Its just your day to die.


----------



## swollen (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol


----------



## kell11 (Feb 19, 2006)

swollen said:
			
		

> Lol


Yes...Eat,drink and be merry for tomorrow you die.


----------



## Drudge (Feb 20, 2006)

If you want to calculate the amount of mercury you're taking in:

www.gotmercury.org/


----------



## Andrew (Feb 20, 2006)

*black humor*



			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> It's kinda more like arsenic or thalium poisoning.Your body collects the buildup and stores the heavy metal toxins in various organs. Mainly liver and kidneys among  a nook and cranny or two...You dont know your sick until you eat can#853,then suddenly you're in the ER and all the Dr's are scratching thier head while your organs shut down and then you die and they throw your wife in the slammer for poisoning you...The End...Of Tuna as you knew it...And the dumbass Drs. will never run a blood workup for metal poisoning because well, it's just not your day.Its just your day to die.



That's a great one, Kell!  Now you got me laughing and worrying about my 20 cans of tuna/week.  I eat it because it doesn't make me puke (like eggs sometimes) and its convenient.  But I could always switch to cans of chicken...


----------



## MR .T (Feb 20, 2006)

Eggs do that to me too sometimes


----------



## rowingdude (Feb 27, 2006)

apparently I am taking in over 100% of my allowence per week


----------



## naase2004 (May 8, 2006)

*Tuna*

If you like tuna but want it to have a different taste try this. Get some 7 Blend Pepper Seasoning and mix with it. It helps a LOT.


----------

